# Photos on this site



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Q I resize my shots for this site - and they come out the same size everytime - but often too small. I try and resize up but they are too big file size. I notice that some people post images on here that are quite large in size and they appear to be of good file quality ie no loss in resoliution to accomodate the accepted file size. So what am I doing wrong here - how do some of you seem to post large images with great file resolution ??


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Woppie I use photo bucket http://photobucket.com/?special_track=nav_logo. Free to join and a great way to store photos you want to share on the forum. You just save images on your account what ever size you want and just copy and paste them onto your post........very easy and uses less band width, so good for the forum account.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Use photobucket.
http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Same here Mr Fish, photobucket...

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Dick

I use Picture Resize Genius. You can download a trial version from http://www.download.com and costs 19.95 US to buy.

I find it easy to use, not just to post pics on this site, but easy to email pictures to family and friends.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Also try this
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/usin ... lman2.mspx
Is very easy and quick 
Use the *Medium* setting *(fits 800X600screen)* largest image for Uploading an attachment.

Once you have free Windows XP download it is just a matter of Right click on image and select Resize Pictures.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Down ... rtoys.mspx

download image resizer here from Microsoft. so easy to use just right click on the photo and chose resize pictures 

oh oh its what ^^^^^^^^^^^ he said lol :shock:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, what Kelly said!....I forgot to add that bit...

I use the same thing, very easy to use and quick. The files out of my camera are around 2.5mb--2.80mb each and it gets them right down[dont ask me how!] 800x600 ends up around 81kb from a 2.56mb original.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dick, at 800x600 or (my preference) 1024x768, you should have no trouble generating a suitable file size jpeg to load onto the forum (without needing to use photobucket etc), using some kind of image mangling software. I use Irfanview, which is free, easy to use, and performs batch conversions (and remembers the batch setting for next time). C'mon man, you're an image professional.

I'd like to see a standardised display resolution, particularly for the photo comp, so that all entries occupy a similar amount of screen real estate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbz4f9sAABHfgAAQQIEACCEIkAA3796gIABoNU0aeo008oNqGnlNBqekZQG1GgAaYQMdp57G1TVw+j7yKwrMoJGR8Gq0pnPIIGZjJ24Y0ThsCFA6Go+WVkZMVR7XNSUh9eLMqJ1J4uBckMNq2zEgsEWrOqkZlA84iILGl5/F3JFOFCQvPh/2wA==


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

if you are using windows XP, find the file you want then jsut right click on the photo, select "resize photo" (4th option), and select the size you want to make it. it creates a copy of photo in the same folder.


----------



## Detritus2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

Flickr is your friend.


----------

